# Portuguese consulate in manila



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all
Is there a Portuguese consulate in manila, and if yes what’s the address?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Google is your friend: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/''/...37bb6d2872a5deab!2m2!1d121.026301!2d14.560843


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Address: 17th Floor, Unit C and D, Trafalgar Plaza, 105 H. V. Dela Costa Street, Makati, 1200 Metro Manila, Philippines
Phone:+63 2 848 3789


----------

